
Ask HN: How much would you pay for adblock in real life? - pirocks
It seems to me that the &quot;killer app&quot; for AR is adblock in real life. I would personally pay about as much as I would for a laptop(so 400 to 2000 usd). Are there startups working in this space?
======
dmitrygr
I'd pay for tech to block out voices and appearance of certain people.
Basically a "mark as spam" button for people.

~~~
babygoat
check this out: [https://www.geek.com/gadgets/arduino-annoying-mute-
celebs-14...](https://www.geek.com/gadgets/arduino-annoying-mute-
celebs-1413573/)

------
potta_coffee
Well, how much does some nice acreage in the country cost?

------
ktpsns
Do you refer to tools like noise cancelling earphones? Or something similar
for the eyes? Because when it comes to unwanted contact to people, in reality
there is a duplex channel: You can talk to annoying peoples, make them stop
talking. Or dont you want to look at ads in public space?

This question is really context based. In NYC one might have different
problems then on the countryside. I never suffered from ads in the public
space because I just ignore them. AdBlock included in the brain...

------
imhoguy
This is not going to work anyway. After some time advertisiers will find other
ways to push crap into our brains, be it imitation of warning signs or some
deceptive product placement.

------
lucasverra
20 dol / year for visual blocking lenses

